# Evil



## Hyotl (Jun 19, 2012)

I need a new warhammer evil army but I don't know which one. 
Any Ideas?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

there ane'nt any "evil" armies per-say......


but i would suggest dark elves, or deamons


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

What army(ies) do you already have and what kind of tactics are you thinking of using (magic, combat, shooting)?


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Forces of Destruction are Warriors of Chaos, Beastmen, Daemons of Chaos, Vampire Counts, Orcs and Golbings, Dark Elves, and Skaven. 

Non-aligned (could be evil) are Ogre Kingdoms and Tomb Kings. 

If you want to go with a new army book, then Orcs & Goblins, Vampire Counts and Ogre Kingdowms would be in order. VC and Ogres are equally competitive, O&G are fun to play and reasonably competitive but less reliable. If you want a top tier "evil" army not likely to get a new book for a while, then choose skaven but be ready to assemble and paint a lot of models. Warriors of Chaos are rumored (with high reliability) to get a new army book soem time between August and October of this year. Dark Elves soem time late in 2013 will likely get a new book.


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

My favorite evil army is the imperium of man... grey knights has to be the best evil army...


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

lol oops my bad...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

khrone forever said:


> there ane'nt any "evil" armies per-say......
> 
> 
> but i would suggest dark elves, or deamons


I think your confusing 40k with fantasy (Where everyone is evil). There are at least 3-4 armies that meet the common vernacular use of the word evil in fantasy.


----------



## Hyotl (Jun 19, 2012)

i have a lizardmen army already but i want a reasnoble all round army 
im not being reallly picky


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Dark Elves are horrendously evil! Read Malus Darkblade, you'll find out what I mean.

Daemons aren't evil, per se. Mike Lee, in the beginning of the first Darkblade omnibus, says that he thinks Malus is more evil than Tz'arkan (a Keeper of Secrets or similar being) because Tz'arkan doesn't have the choice - he's a daemon, it's not like he can even consider good deeds. Dark Elves make the conscious choice to commit frankly horrifying acts.

I'd say that Vampires, Beastmen, and Skaven are the only real 'evil' races, but to human perceptions, I'd include Orcs and Goblins, Warriors of Chaos, Tomb Kings, and Daemons.

All rounder evil armies? Best bet is probably Skaven, although they don't really have a lot of opportunity for elite units. They do have fair to good magic, shooting and combat though. Tomb Kings might be one to consider as well.

Midnight


----------



## Hyotl (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't mean completely evil, more as they are described in the rule book 
"forces of destruction"


----------

